# Harrier down off NC coast



## Devildoc (May 7, 2016)

Glad the pilot is safe.

Coast Guard: Pilot rescued after ejecting into ocean at Wrightsville Beach :: WRAL.com


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2016)

I am very concerned about the state of Marine Corps aviation.  Seems I am reading more and more "unnamed sources" talking about parts availability issues, and I recall reading within the past few months a story where the Corps was raiding grave-yards and museums for potential working parts.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 7, 2016)

Yeah, I've heard some RUMINT that they are pulling parts off a couple aircraft to keep a few in the air, etc. Basically the sequestration is kicking their ass with regards to flight time and replacement parts. Not good at all.


----------



## Devildoc (May 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I am very concerned about the state of Marine Corps aviation.  Seems I am reading more and more "unnamed sources" talking about parts availability issues, and I recall reading within the past few months a story where the Corps was raiding grave-yards and museums for potential working parts.



Agreed.  The parts procurement seems to be worse in fixed-wing versus helo's, but the big problem across the board with regard to budget cuts is a massive decrease in training hours.  I do not know if the Harrier went down because of pilot error (training) or a fouled-up bird (maintenance).  In any case, this does seem to happen in NC every couple years or so.  I wonder if they will have the same issue when Cherry Point has all new, shiny F-35s.


----------



## AWP (May 8, 2016)

Fox had interviews with -18 pilots from VMFA-533 on this subject a few weeks ago. It is pretty bad.

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/sto...are-crippling-the-marines-air-power/81974498/

Budget cuts leaving Marine Corps aircraft grounded | Fox News


----------



## Gunz (May 10, 2016)

A couple of years ago the Navy bought a bunch of surplus Harriers from the UK for the Marine Corps to cannibalize for spare parts for their AV 8s. That's how bad it is.


----------



## Devildoc (May 11, 2016)

Yeah, it's getting pretty bad.  They are having the same issues with F-18s, and it seems the CH-53s are starting to run into real maintenance/parts problems.


----------



## Blizzard (May 13, 2016)

In addition to budget constraints, the maintenance/service life issue is compounded by a ridiculously long procurement/development cycle and the ops tempo of the past 15 years; it takes it's toll on airframes.  The issue exists across the board for all services.

The chart on page 37, which details average USAF airframe age by type, always gives me pause:
http://www.airforcemag.com/MagazineArchive/Magazine Documents/2016/May 2016/0516factsfigures.pdf#search=aircraft age

I'm sure many of us recall the F-15 issues and subsequent groundings that took place several years ago:


----------



## Devildoc (May 13, 2016)

And they are stopping production of the F-15, F-16, and F-18 until either Congress authorizes more aircraft or foreign orders come in.

America's Last Fighter Jet Makers Scramble to Keep Production Alive


----------



## DA SWO (May 13, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> And they are stopping production of the F-15, F-16, and F-18 until either Congress authorizes more aircraft or foreign orders come in.
> 
> America's Last Fighter Jet Makers Scramble to Keep Production Alive


Latest variants of all those sitting in the boneyard.


----------



## Devildoc (May 13, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Latest variants of all those sitting in the boneyard.



Real question, cause I really don't know: then why all the hubbub about failure to find parts and replacement airframes?


----------



## Devildoc (May 18, 2016)

Maybe help is on the way for the F-18....

http://www.nationaldefensemagazine.org/blog/Lists/Posts/Post.aspx?ID=2185


----------



## AWP (May 18, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Real question, cause I really don't know: then why all the hubbub about failure to find parts and replacement airframes?



My SWAG is funding sources/ pots of money once they are assigned to AMARC.


----------

